# Man ordered to pay £100,000 for children he never knew he had ......



## pinkcat (Dec 3, 2008)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1392045/Man-ordered-pay-100-000-children-ex-wife-tricks-clinic-using-frozen-sperm.html

shocking!

/links


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

I thought it was absolutely shocking.  Particularly as his ex-wife showed absoltely no remorse for what she did.  I hope all clinics tighten procedures as a result of this.  It seems ridiculous that you can simply forge a signature and get access to sperm.


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

Why didn't she just get a donor?  It's not as if she didn't have any other options, that's what makes it so bad.  She couldl have got a donor where the person allows the child to make contact with them later on if she'd been concerned about them knowing their background.


----------



## roze (Mar 20, 2004)

I suspect that there is more to it than reported in the Daily Mail. There usually is where that particular paper is concerned. And as we know, it sure loves to dig deep and dirty for any IVF stories!


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

I don't think that's fair comment, the Daily Mail likes to dig deep, as every newspaper should, but as for digging dirty as far as ivf stories are concerned, I don't think that's true at all.  It has an editorial standpoint, but what paper doesn't, and you don't have to agree with that standpoint to appreciate the story/ news. It does have a lot of IVF and fertility related stories, which is one reason I read it, a lot of them are research, or human interest news stories like this one and others are interviews with celebrities or women who have given birth against the odds or gone to one extreme or another to reach motherhood. I've got a lot useful info from the paper over time.


----------

